# My 72 gallon tank. Need help improving the color.



## aoebombcat (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi All would like to share my tank. And a few questions.

Here is my tank.









and my question is, I got a few plants which is red, but the color is starting to turn green. Such as this 









and this one the buttom suppose to be purple.









I have the following water chem.
KH 5.5 - 6 degree
GH 6 - 7 degree
Ph 6.7 - 6.8
I use PMDD which adds, .350 iron 3X a week (Mon, Wed, Fri)
I add NO3 (8.38ppm) and P04 (0.83 ppm) 3X a week as well (Sun, Tues, Thurs)
Sunday I do a 30 Gallon water change.

It has high light 330 watt with pressureized C02.

Can you help.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Try increasing the N03 to 10 or 12ppm


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> Try increasing the N03 to 10 or 12ppm


what if your levels are that high? is new growth always greener maybe?


----------

